# UFC 64 RESULTS - Live UFC 64 Results



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

> Date: 10/14/2006 10:00 PM ET
> Event Type: PPV Live
> Location: Mandalay Bay Events Center, Nevada


Rich Franklin Vs. Anderson Silva
Kenny Florian and Sean Sherk

*RESULTS*
_Keith Jardine and Mike Nickels fight cancelled as per UFC.com_
*Yushin Okami* defeats Kalib Starnes
*Clayton Guida *defeats vs. Justin James by rear naked choke :thumbsup: 
*Kurt Pellegrino* deafeats Junior Assuncao by rear naked choke!
*Spencer Fisher* deafeats vs. Dan Lauzon by TKO at 4:38 first round

*Carmelo Marrero* defeats Cheick Kongo
Official Score:
29-28 Marrero
29-28 Kongo
29-28 Marrero 

*Jon Fitch *defeats Kuniyoshi Hironaka
Official score:
30-25
30-27
30-27 

*Sean Sherk * defeats Kenny Florian
Official Score:
49-46
49-46
50-48 


*Anderson Silva* defeats Rich Franklin in the first round!






.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

updated with 

*Spencer Fisher* deafeats vs. Dan Lauzon by TKO at 4:38 first round


Feel free to comment on these fights everyone !


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

Lauzon was impressive for an 18 year old... in a few years, he'll be great.


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

Marrero vs Kongo

what a shit fight.... i wanted to see kongo do a lot more... but marrero just wrestled and really won because of it... i thought kongo had the arm bar but couldn't do it.... too bad - i would have liked to see 2 more rounds. oh well, marrero will win by decision


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

rdlviper said:


> Marrero vs Kongo
> 
> what a shit fight.... i wanted to see kongo do a lot more... but marrero just wrestled and really won because of it... i thought kongo had the arm bar but couldn't do it.... too bad - i would have liked to see 2 more rounds. oh well, marrero will win by decision



Split decision goes to Marrero


----------



## grumpyjenkins (Sep 24, 2006)

I can't wait for sherk to kill florian! Diego sanchez ruined florian & sherk is just as good or better than sanchez.


----------



## Heeaye (Oct 15, 2006)

When are the title fights? I'm anxiously awaiting them... I passed up parties so I could find out how they ended sooner


----------



## grumpyjenkins (Sep 24, 2006)

You rack disaprin!


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

probably in about 30 mins


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

rdlviper said:


> probably in about 30 mins


 sleepy time


----------



## Python (Jul 9, 2006)

Heeaye said:


> When are the title fights? I'm anxiously awaiting them... I passed up parties so I could find out how they ended sooner


 All depends how long the fights take. Quick fights, the faster you get to the Title Fights.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

i hope sherk destroys florian. he shouldnt even have gotten a title shot.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

is there anyone fighting right now or is it just commercials.


----------



## stylz (Oct 15, 2006)

if possible, someone watching the ppv, please give a minute by minute summary of the title events.. ill let my imagination do the rest ~

thnx, would be really appreciated


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Both Lauzon's are pretty impressive. In a couple years...Dan will be tough. But he was no match for "The King."

:thumbsup:


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

*Jon Fitch *defeats Kuniyoshi Hironaka
Official score:
30-25
30-27
30-27


----------



## yand (Oct 2, 2006)

Sherk better than Sanchez? Thats gotta be a joke, right? If not, your watching different fighters and fights than I have seen. Sherks good, but hes no Sanchez. 

BTW, I would love to see Florian get the title. It will be funny to see his skinny ass with a belt. 


I dont like Sanchez and hope someone kicks his ass soon, but hes lightyears ahead of Sherk..... 

For the first time in a long while, I didnt buy the fights tonight. Not that good of a card. I would like to see Silva and Franklin, but thats about it. The next couple outta be worth the cash though.... I normally buy them.


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

Fitch DOMINATED this fight... a VERY bloody fight... Fitch broke his nose.... but dominated him


----------



## grumpyjenkins (Sep 24, 2006)

lets see sanchez take hughes to a decision. sherk did


----------



## Ms.UFC (Oct 15, 2006)

Anyone have the update on Franklin/Silva? Dont have PPV and very anxious to know!


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

it hasn't happened yet... just at the sherk fight now


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

rdlviper said:


> it hasn't happened yet... just at the sherk fight now


Another VERY bloody fight... florian made sherk bleed everywhere.... crazy. i have never seen so much blood


----------



## Heeaye (Oct 15, 2006)

who won? Sherk, right? Or is it even over?


----------



## gavinwren (Oct 15, 2006)

Did Florian win ?


----------



## Ms.UFC (Oct 15, 2006)

argh! im so jealous im missing all of this!


----------



## syrus (Oct 15, 2006)

SO the title matches who won???


----------



## brvheart (Aug 25, 2006)

read the post mang  welcome to MMA Forum btw....


----------



## Heeaye (Oct 15, 2006)

Just cause he's bleeding doesn't mean he lost. :| Plus, it could still be going.


----------



## hurrakane212 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Floran won*

Whoops never mind, UFC site error.~Nathan


----------



## Neshamah (Oct 15, 2006)

hey guys, thanks for keeping us poor folks updated


----------



## armando (Oct 15, 2006)

*ufc results*

i hate not being able to see this fight


----------



## Heeaye (Oct 15, 2006)

YOU HAVE TO BE KIDDING! How can Sherk lose?


----------



## Sothpa (Oct 15, 2006)

*m,*

2 mins to go in rnd 4, kenny taking more punishment and doing it well. Sherk on top again.

Both fighters completely red from the blood. Sherk will win this fight unless Kenny knocks him out.
Fighters are tiring, ref stands them up again. Kenny good kicks. Sherk is so one dimensional but winning from wrestling and strength. 

Rnd 4 over.


----------



## juicyj81 (Oct 15, 2006)

*silva vs franklin*

franklin defeates silva as per ufc.com


----------



## fghtfan (Oct 15, 2006)

*FIRST PPV missed in almost 3 years*

I can't believe this is the one my satellite goes out on!!!! I would love to see Florian take it, and being a teacher I am always rooting for Franklin (former math teacher). Tough fight and one he could lose, I just hope he doesn't.


----------



## hurrakane212 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Nope it's a UFC.com thing*

UFC.com registers both as losing by "TBD" which means "To be determined" UFC.com doesn;t really say who won or lost yet.~Nathan


----------



## Maoz2Glory (Oct 15, 2006)

juicyj81 said:


> franklin defeates silva as per ufc.com



RICH AND SILVA already fought?


----------



## travistheman (Oct 15, 2006)

come on keep goin


----------



## Heeaye (Oct 15, 2006)

Sherk is the winnarrrrrrrrrrrrr, the fight is over and he killed Florian from what I heard.

Someone please keep me updated with the Franklin Silva fight.


----------



## hurrakane212 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Rish and Silva*

No.... they did not yet. UFC.com says both fighters lost by TBD meaning "to be determined" they count both as lost until one wins. They have not even stepped in the ring yet. The site said the same thing about sherk and floran~Nathan


----------



## supermel74 (Oct 15, 2006)

hurrakane212 said:


> Whoops never mind, UFC site error.~Nathan


Was it a decision or stoppage?


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Sherk wins

49-46
49-46
50-48


----------



## iamdray (Oct 15, 2006)

*Franklin Loses!*

Just heard from a different source, Franklin's is apparently forfeiting due to an injury! Maybe his hand is still messed up! Unbelievable!


----------



## armando (Oct 15, 2006)

who will step up to fight sherk next?


----------



## chapa8787 (Oct 15, 2006)

*No*

, the franklin silva fight is just starting, no one forfeited


----------



## Maoz2Glory (Oct 15, 2006)

iamdray said:


> Just heard from a different source, Franklin's is apparently forfeiting due to an injury! Maybe his hand is still messed up! Unbelievable!


LOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL how can he forfeit in the last minute when theres like 2 million ppl who already paid to watch the fight


----------



## SHERDOGN YUR GF (Oct 15, 2006)

yeah right there's no way franklin would forfit a fight...and his hand fully recovered months ago


----------



## TJ_2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

iamdray said:


> Just heard from a different source, Franklin's is apparently forfeiting due to an injury! Maybe his hand is still messed up! Unbelievable!


Hey iamdray... I hope your source is worng. Sh*t.

Thanks for the updates fellas!


----------



## Andrei (Oct 15, 2006)

armando said:


> who will step up to fight sherk next?


Kenny being an amateur fighter in the UFC did a damn good job with a man like Sherk. I see Kenny comming back and taking the title from him.

Nonetheless, amazing fight.


----------



## Heeaye (Oct 15, 2006)

Rich Franklin loses to KO according to my friend


----------



## fghtfan (Oct 15, 2006)

*Keep us posted please!*

For those of us who have had crap with satellite connections this evening I am praying that you guys keep us well posted for this last fight.
Lots of Luck Franklin!


----------



## brvheart (Aug 25, 2006)

from sherdog

Round 1
Silva snaps a leg kick that finds its target. Rich lands a wild left hook. Silva lands a front kick. Anderson working strong knees to the body from the Thai clinch. Silva picking Rich apart with knees to the body. Rich is hurt. Anderson lands a punch combo then a knee to the face, forcing the ref to stop the fight. Anderson Silva destroys Rich Franklin with a visious display of Muay Thai.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Anderson Silva defeats Rich Franklin

*Round 1*
Silva snaps a leg kick that finds its target. Rich lands a wild left hook. Silva lands a front kick. Anderson working strong knees to the body from the Thai clinch. Silva picking Rich apart with knees to the body. Rich is hurt. Anderson lands a punch combo then a knee to the face, forcing the ref to stop the fight. Anderson Silva destroys Rich Franklin with a visious display of Muay Thai. Rich could not escape the clinch.


----------



## chapa8787 (Oct 15, 2006)

*He lost*

his belt! silva tko franklin


----------



## Andrei (Oct 15, 2006)

armando said:


> who will step up to fight sherk next?


Kenny being an amateur fighter in the UFC did a damn good job with a man like Sherk. I see Kenny comming back and taking the title from him.

Nonetheless, amazing fight.


----------



## Coldblue (Sep 28, 2006)

holy lord! silva beat franklin in the first round!?!?! i knew he was good, but damn!:thumbsup:


----------



## Maoz2Glory (Oct 15, 2006)

hell ya.. after takin royce gracie back from the dead and payin him off to fight matt hughes then make BABALU SOBRAL looks like a hero on chucks fight when babalu was never good just to get good ratings.. then takin silva on his second fight to fight a ufc title holder... they deserved to lose that one


----------



## Andrei (Oct 15, 2006)

armando said:


> who will step up to fight sherk next?


Kenny being an amateur fighter in the UFC did a damn good job with a man like Sherk. I see Kenny comming back and taking the title from him.

Nonetheless, amazing fight.


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

So.........Does this mean that we can restart the debate about which organzition (PRIDE or UFC) has the better strikers????? Let alone fighters???? 

Should there be a rematch??? I wasnt able to this fight???


----------



## Grindgore (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow! I haven't got to see this yet, my buddy who was supposed to be ordering the PPV bailed on me. I'm VERY excited to see that Silva won, he's been my favorite fighter for quite some time. In my opinion the guy is flat out the best striker in MMA right now. I like Frankliin as well but I'm excited to see Silva take the belt. By the way, hello everyone... First post here. Lots of cool topics/posts so I'm sure I'll be sticking around.


----------



## Sho'nuff (Oct 15, 2006)

*Silva over Franklin!!!!*

I guess 6 mons. off hurt Franklin! Oh, well! Franklin always leads with his head down. I bet Silva caught Franklin coming in...

Breakdown the fight!


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Yeehaw.. I bet on both the winners for the belts.


----------



## iamdray (Oct 15, 2006)

*Holy Cow*

I'm in shock......now I feel like an idiot not getting the fight. That Silva upset is worth it.


----------



## Zod (Oct 15, 2006)

*Whats the real deal.......*

WHat happened to franklin?


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

That fight was well worth it. And many people, denied Silva from jump. This looked like Leben part two, without the hands. It was all Muay Thai, and Rich even said he was surprised he was so strong in the clinch. His nose looked busted up from that knee. I had a feeling man! But most of the people, who probably barely had a clue who Silva was are most likely gonna ride Silva's nuts like they did to Franklin.


----------



## writepro (Oct 15, 2006)

*fight breakdown silva / franklin*

1 minute of sizing each other up, looking for openings. Silva gets Franklin in a muy thai clinch. Silva throws several very powerful knees to Franklin's ribs. Franklin's hands drop to cover his ribs. Silva brings down Rich's head, slamming his knee into Franklin's nose and chin. Nose breaks. Rich's eyes roll back, he staggers, Silva goes in to finish but it's over. The king is dead.


----------



## Sho'nuff (Oct 15, 2006)

*Pride Fighters are puttin a whoopin on UFC Fighters!!*

I'm leaning more towards PRIDE lately. 

Geez, can't wait till the Chuck vs. Wanderlai fight. I think Silva might bust up Liddell...



fenderman80 said:


> So.........Does this mean that we can restart the debate about which organzition (PRIDE or UFC) has the better strikers????? Let alone fighters????
> 
> Should there be a rematch??? I wasnt able to this fight???


----------



## 1hittaquitta (Oct 15, 2006)

*wow*

didnt actually think silva would win, i knew he was good but i thought rich would beat him, im impressed, i didnt really like rich that much because he is close with matt hughes and tim syvlia both who i hate, i hope this is the beggning of the end for them and st.pierre destroys hughes, and Tim loses too.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

i mourn for the loss of the belt by rich franklin it's just for some reason really saddening to see franklin get beat so easily  definitly looked like leben round 2 silva's on a whole other level i'm glad i didn't bet on franklin i wonder if swick can take him but i doubt it :dunno:


----------



## mandydiva (Oct 15, 2006)

I am in shock right now!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

nobody believed me when i said Silva was gonna win on another forum


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

*Perty good*

Yeah, I was rooting for Rich but I knew Silva was dangerous. And boy was he?!? In the slo mos, you could pretty much see his nose break, cool stuff. Kenny Florian was much more resilient than I thought but it went as I figured with Sherk dominating with the wrestling.


----------



## Sho'nuff (Oct 15, 2006)

How could you be so definitive in your decision that Silva was going to win. Were you just going off the Leben fight? or have you seen Silva fight in the past. 

If your going off the Leben fight than your just guessing. Leben is way overratted & he never tucks his chin & he always drops his hands. 

Franklin leads with his head down & throws roundhouses which leave him suceptible to accurate punches which Silva has....

Just throwing out the 2 cents. If you can backup your prediction than I'm all about it....



box said:


> nobody believed me when i said Silva was gonna win on another forum


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

wow i didnt expect silva to take it that easily lol.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

fghtfan said:


> I can't believe this is the one my satellite goes out on!!!! I would love to see Florian take it, and being a teacher I am always rooting for Franklin (former math teacher). Tough fight and one he could lose, I just hope he doesn't.


 wait a minute your trying to tell me that you paid $40.00 for every ppv for 3 years. Dude thats f***** crazy, the only paperview i saw is ufc 60. you must be a rich person or something.


----------



## ifightlikeagirl (Oct 15, 2006)

No, the Muscle Shark/KenFlo was worth it. One of the bloodiest in UFC history! It looked like a chinchilla exploded in the middle of the ring or something out of one of the Saw movie sequels.


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

sad to say i was anticipating this fight more than any I have seen in the past and i was unable to watch it cuz of fam obligations. but damn, i am a huge silva fan, so u can imagine my pleasant suprise when i logged on today and saw he won in first round!!!!!!! does anyone know where i could find a vid of the fight??


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

Sho'nuff said:


> How could you be so definitive in your decision that Silva was going to win. Were you just going off the Leben fight? or have you seen Silva fight in the past.
> 
> If your going off the Leben fight than your just guessing. Leben is way overratted & he never tucks his chin & he always drops his hands.
> 
> ...


It seemed Rich should have put on a better show ... I said this in a previous forum, Franklin seemed scared walking to the Octagon, he wasn't himself. Looking at his competition in the past, he has not really beat "a" level competition but still the Vegas oddmakers had him a solid favourite ... this whole thing just proves that the UFC and Pride should try to come together a bit more because the pools of talent should really be intermingled more. Everyone thought Rich was the sh*t but he was exposed very easily .. we need more world class fighters in UFC to give it credibility


----------



## kenaroo (Oct 15, 2006)

All I have to say is wow.. from looking at Silva's record and some of the video on youtube... He definately has great skill. I didn't think he'd walk over Franklin that easy. I agree that Franklin looked timid in the ring. I really wonder if he was 100% ready to go. from my observation, I would have to say no... it's going to be hard for Silva to win over the american crowd when he doesn't speak english.. I guess he'll just let his fighting talk for him. very impessive.


Over all.. some good and some bad bouts. the Sherk/Florian fight went longer than I thought.. I was looking for Sherk to dominated and finished it early.. but hats off the Florian.. the guy can defend well and must have a razor blades embeded in his elbows.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

lol silva sauced franklin


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

esv said:


> wait a minute your trying to tell me that you paid $40.00 for every ppv for 3 years. Dude thats f***** crazy, the only paperview i saw is ufc 60. you must be a rich person or something.



haha im only 20n and i have watched every single UFC and Pride payperview in the last 2 years i dont even think ive missed one in 2 years


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

lallalalalallalalalalallala









suprised he didnt get KO by the pole (Sherk is like a freakin shark ..just look at him)









YAY for the fence grabber!


----------



## spiderz (Oct 17, 2006)

Random question for someone: I'm trying to find an entrance song for one of the fighters from 64 (I think it was Sherk or Florian, but I'm not sure). It was just a guitar and a guy singing (I think it may have been Johnny Cash) and all I can remember is the one line "... man from Galilee..." Anyone know the song or know of a good place to find a list of entrance songs used by fighters? Thanks.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

*Boring battles...*

here is the play by play for 3 of the fights for UFC 64...

Round1 ... Fight!
<fighter1> gets the takedown on <fighter2>
<fighter1> moves <fighter2> against the fence
<fighter2> is wedged against the fence
<fighter1> has proceeded to drop the elbows onto <fighter2>'s face
...
yawn
...
ding! end of round

at some point <fighter2> absorbes too much damage and it ends

This is pretty much *all* the game that Tito, Hughes, and (now) Sherk have.

Its just frak'n sad thats all.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

silva destroyed franklin as every1 knows


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

I watched at a friend house, great fights :thumbsup:


----------

